# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام یک از این رشته ها بهتر است؟

## SSalehi

من نمیدانم کدام رشته را انتخاب کنم
مهندسی پزشکی
الکترونیک
برق 
کامپیوتر نرم افزار یا ای تی
مکاترونیک
کدام بهتره و آینده بهتری دارد؟

----------


## hisoka

> من نمیدانم کدام رشته را انتخاب کنم
> مهندسی پزشکی
> الکترونیک
> برق 
> کامپیوتر نرم افزار یا ای تی
> مکاترونیک
> کدام بهتره و آینده بهتری دارد؟


چه عجله ای داری  :Yahoo (76):  فعلا کنکور رو بچسب همه درگیر کنکورن بعد نتایجت که اومد درموردش صحبت میکنیم

----------


## Parla11

دوست من. اول یه رتبه خوب بیار, واسه بعدش خدا بزرگه. امسال کنکور میدی دیگه??

----------


## sinak2k

> من نمیدانم کدام رشته را انتخاب کنم
> مهندسی پزشکی
> الکترونیک
> برق 
> کامپیوتر نرم افزار یا ای تی
> مکاترونیک
> کدام بهتره و آینده بهتری دارد؟


*فقط با این مدرک ها الان بهت میگن افرین لیسانس داره  
انتظار کار نداشته باش .
مگر اینکه دو تا رشته اولی رو که گفتی بخونی مغازه باز کنی*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Sara-

سلام میگم برق خوبه :Yahoo (4): 
یه فامیلای دورما ما برق خوند بعد رفت امریکا :Yahoo (21): 
ولی فک میکنم برق شریف میخوند :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Vampex

> من نمیدانم کدام رشته را انتخاب کنم
> مهندسی پزشکی
> الکترونیک
> برق 
> کامپیوتر نرم افزار یا ای تی
> مکاترونیک
> کدام بهتره و آینده بهتری دارد؟


الکترونیک شاخه ای از برقه تو دانشگاه
مهندسی پزشکی تو ایران که بازار کار نداره مگر اینکه پولدار باشی و بزنی تو کار واردات تجهیزات پزشکی
کامپیوتر اشباع شده اما برای افراد خلاق و سخت کوش شاید کمی جا باشه که البته تضمینی نیست
مکاترونیک نوپاست و جا نیفتاده به نظرم اصلا سمتش نرو
آینده همه شون مبهمه و معلوم نیست
مگر اینکه یه دانشگاه خوب تو تهران بخونی و بلکه تو همون تهران بشه یه کاری با حقوق بخور و نمیر پیدا کرد
اولویتا اینجوریه
کامپیوتر نرم افزار
برق
ای تی
مهندسی پزشکی
مکاترونیک

----------

